# Mk IV Porsche brakes?



## gti_vr5 (Nov 7, 2004)

Does anyone know of a way, or of a company that sells a kit to convert the rear brakes on a Mk IV GTI to fit Porsche Boxster Calipers?
any inof would help


----------



## slamdgti1.8t (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Mk IV Porsche brakes? (gti_vr5)*

ECS tuning sells a kit


----------



## glivdub03 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Mk IV Porsche brakes? (slamdgti1.8t)*

mbt enginering in england sells the brackets f uck ecs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Mk IV Porsche brakes? (glivdub03)*

very intersted do they sell brackets for the fronts? price?


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Mk IV Porsche brakes? (gti_vr5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_vr5* »_Does anyone know of a way, or of a company that sells a kit to convert the rear brakes on a Mk IV GTI to fit Porsche Boxster Calipers?
any inof would help









*REAR* brakes? No, ECS doesn't make them. Porsche calipers don't have any accomodation for an e-brake.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Mk IV Porsche brakes? (glivdub03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glivdub03* »_mbt enginering in england sells the brackets f uck ecs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

thanx! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Mk IV Porsche brakes? (RedDevil)*

Maybe this link can help you








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4779475


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Mk IV Porsche brakes? (2fast4you2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4you2* »_Maybe this link can help you








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4779475

Nope. That's for mkV cars.


----------

